# franke flair



## cornhill1416 (Dec 22, 2016)

machine keeps tripping electric


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

To get some help you will probably need to give some more information.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Probaly due to water getting inside somewhere.....

You'll need a Franke or Jura engineer ( Franke Flair = Jura X7) to access the internals & trace the fault, as special security bolts are used on the casing.


----------



## cornhill1416 (Dec 22, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> Probaly due to water getting inside somewhere.....
> 
> You'll need a Franke or Jura engineer ( Franke Flair = Jura X7) to access the internals & trace the fault, as special security bolts are used on the casing.


Hi. Thanks for your reply. I can gain access into the machine as casing has pos idrive screws in, can you give me any advice where to look?

thanks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Pozidrive screws indicate that someone, not a Franke/Jura experienced engineer, has previously hacked into it...oops.

Have a look around the back, where all the circuit boards are - there are several thin nylon water tubes there which may be leaking.


----------

